# silent wings 2 in welchen netzteilen / kühlern



## constantinosand (20. August 2012)

*silent wings 2 in welchen netzteilen / kühlern*

in welchen netzteilen / kühlern
stecken *die neuen* *silent wings 2* ?

dies is leider nich eindeutig erschließbar, denn

- lagergeräusche des kühlers dark rock advanced
- lagergeräusche der shadow wings pwm
+ *keine* lagergeräusche der silent wings 2
+ *keine* lagergeräusche der silent wings 2, hab natürlich zwei davon

mit lagergeräusche meine ich ein wahrnehmbares rattern im oder auch am lager
aufgrund der mechanik oder auch elektronik des lüfters

die silent wings 2 kennzeichen sich aus durch
(1) Fluid Dynamic Bearing
(2) Sehr hochwertige IC-Motorsteuerung

doch manch andere bequiet produkte auch
was jedoch irgendwie nich die lagergeräusche unterbindet

also, was is der *clou* ?


----------



## constantinosand (11. September 2012)

*AW: silent wings 2 in welchen netzteilen / kühlern*

problem erkannt

es liegt nich an bequiet, zum glück
sondern daran, dass tendentiell
alle pwm lüfter unabhängig des herstellers aufgrund eben der pwm regelung lagergeräusche erzeugen

meiner meinung nach unterscheidet sich aber bequiet darin, dass
die _nich pwm lüfter_, zb die silent wings 2, aufjedenfall vollkommene laufruhe aufweisen
wohingegen andere ebenfalls _nich pwm lüfter_ dies trotz nich vorhandener pwm regelung laufunruhe zeigen

siehe pcgh 1/2012

wenn ich schon dabei bin
muss ich nochmals die silent wings 2 loben
denn beispielsweise sind sie trotz des abwesenden lüfterrahmens
und gegen einiger meinunger stabil zb an der lüfterschiene des ekl peter zu montieren


ich konnte bis dato keine einzige schwachstelle der silent wings 2 feststellen
sie haben bis jetzt jede gegenwärtige als auch zukünftige situation gemeistert

und sind samt großer kühler die voraussetzung für meinen 0,1sone lautlosen computer


----------

